# ظهورقناه الحقيقه المسيحيه (قناه ابونا زكريا) علي القمر الاوربي



## menasatm (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ظهورقناه الحقيقه المسيحيه (قناه ابونا زكريا) علي القمر الاوربي علي تردد 11317 ترميز27500 استقطاب عمودي(راسي)  قناه جميله جدا جدا بتشرح كل المشاكل اللي في مصر مبروك لنا:999::smil16::smi411:


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا ضيفت القناة 
بس كان فيها نشرة اخبار 
*​


----------



## menasatm (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هي القناه (نشرات مسيحيه)- واسلاميات


----------



## just member (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل فعلا انها تكون موجودة
شكرا الك للخبر هايدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع الخبر الجميل


ومتأكد ان لها علاقه بأبونا زكريا​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف مبروووك عودة القمص زكريا بطرس 

الرب يبارك كل اعماله
*​


----------



## jesus_god_1 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*تردد قناه الحقيقه المسيحيه على الاوربى*

تردد قناه الحقيقه المسيحيه على القمر الاوربى

11316
vertical

...27500

4/3


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

القناة ليس لها صلة بابونا زكريا بطرس نهائيا​


----------



## فادى محب (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## menasatm (14 سبتمبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> القناة ليس لها صلة بابونا زكريا بطرس نهائيا​



اخى فى المسيح ليها صلة وملهش صلة بابونا زكريا المهم انها بتنقش اخبار المسحين فى مصر او اى بلد


----------

